# Holden Monaro CV8 Front Bumper?????



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Hows it going gents? So my Baby got Backed into in the parking lot where i live and i jus got the insurance money and wanted a Holden Front bumper or any other front bumper that looks good. I have been looking for a Holden bumper and cant find one to save my life...... Where is everyone finding these? Can anyone help me?
Also what other types of front bumpers are thereconfused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

JHP sells the Monaro conversion kit.

I'm going with the RMR kit but not til after I come back from Army deployment. I'm home right now,but leaving in the next few months. Why install and paint just to have the car sit.

RA6 kit is PITA to install though.

There is 1 other kit but I've heard alot of fitmit issues from it and cannot rememeber the name.


----------



## Rafal (Aug 20, 2009)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> Hows it going gents? So my Baby got Backed into in the parking lot where i live and i jus got the insurance money and wanted a Holden Front bumper or any other front bumper that looks good. I have been looking for a Holden bumper and cant find one to save my life...... Where is everyone finding these? Can anyone help me?
> Also what other types of front bumpers are thereconfused


how much did you get from insurance?


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I got a check for 400 and the person who hit it im gunna have them pay to get it fixed so i can pocket the Check.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> I got a check for 400 and the person who hit it im gunna have them pay to get it fixed so i can pocket the Check.


How's that work where you get an check and the person pays for it? May not want to post that on a public forum...sounds like fraud.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

In the quote they gave me they said the wing and the tail light was damaged so it wouldnt be fraud if i used it for a aftermarket spoiler or a set of taillights. so i might not be able to use it for a Monaro bumper but i did find a nice spoiler... Ive crossed my T's and Dotted the I's.


----------

